# Посоветуйте новичку лёгкий 3-голосный баян



## fed-alxis (7 Янв 2023)

Всем привет.
В аккордионной теме я новичок, а в музыке не совсем. Я играю на клавишных в группе.
Хочу научиться на кнопочном аккордеоне (баяне) для расширения диапазона. И просто интересно.
Играть на сцене предполагается стоя. В большинстве случаев только партии правой руки в рок- и поп- композициях. 
Желательно чтобы это было что-то не очень большое и тяжёлое.
Насколько я понял, для этого хватит трехголосного кнопочного аккордеона (баяна) минимум с 60-с чем-то кнопками на правой клавиатуре. Типа Weltmeister romance 603. Хотя хочется что итальянское)) типа scandalli.
Есть ли какие-то ещё подобные аналоги?
На авито попался вот такой вариант (во вложении). https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...gchennyy_bayan_skandalliv_nalichii_2288124777 Но терзают сомнения - не переделка ли это из клавишного и вообще...
Благодарю за любые советы!


----------



## Vovillius О. (7 Янв 2023)

Продавец надёжный. Это магазин zet10, завсегдатая данного форума


----------



## fed-alxis (7 Янв 2023)

То есть проблем не будет? Если написано отличное состояние то ок? Несмотря на возраст.
А это не переделка из клавишного? Смутило расстояние до кнопок с обеих сторон. Или это просто из-за диапазона


Vovillius О. написал(а):


> Продавец надёжный. Это магазин zet10, завсегдатая данного форума


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (7 Янв 2023)

А диапазон у него не очень большой. Примерно как у клавишного.


----------



## fed-alxis (7 Янв 2023)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А диапазон у него не очень большой. Примерно как у клавишного.


А это известная модель? Не переделка?


----------



## tetris (7 Янв 2023)

А если клава нравится, то какая разница?

Диапазон маловат - мое дилетантское имхо. И если розлив сильный, то не подойдет по звуку.

Если вес очень важен, то двухголосый баян, наверное, лучше подойдет. Или сесть на стул, как Чистяков.


----------



## vyachek (7 Янв 2023)

В правой 41 нота, как у стандартного клавишного аккордеона 4\4. Уже это наводит на мысль о переделке. Если в левой 120 кнопок, то точно переделка, т.к полные "кнопари" имеют 46..49 нот в правой. Если в левой 96, то наверное это фабричный вариант, и надо брать, т.к. ВМ Романс 603 ни в какое сравнение не идет со Скандали Бреветто ни по качеству ни по цене. Позвоните Юрию - он всё расскажет.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (7 Янв 2023)

Вообще играть стоя что то сложное, где нужен расширенный диапазон, весьма проблематично, кмк. Для эстрады и рока в группе может есть смысл электрический роланд посмотреть? Полюбасу надо микрофонную систему вкорячивать внутрь. Я когда играл, на фоне остальных электрогитар и бухальника вообще себя не слышал. Только уперев микрофон в решётку аккордеона и себя слыша через колонки.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (7 Янв 2023)

vyachek написал(а):


> Если в левой 96, то наверное это фабричный вариант, и надо брать, т.к. ВМ Романс 603 ни в какое сравнение не идет со Скандали Бреветто ни по качеству ни по цене. Позвоните Юрию - он всё расскажет.


Там пять рядов слева.


----------



## vyachek (7 Янв 2023)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Там пять рядов слева.


Если пять рядов, и 80 в левой, то есть вероятность, что это не переделка.


----------



## fed-alxis (7 Янв 2023)

vyachek написал(а):


> В правой 41 нота, как у стандартного клавишного аккордеона 4\4. Уже это наводит на мысль о переделке. Если в левой 120 кнопок, то точно переделка, т.к полные "кнопари" имеют 46..49 нот в правой. Если в левой 96, то наверное это фабричный вариант, и надо брать, т.к. ВМ Романс 603 ни в какое сравнение не идет со Скандали Бреветто ни по качеству ни по цене. Позвоните Юрию - он всё расскажет.


Слева вроде как 80. Справа 67.

Наверное это всё-таки не переделка, тк попался такой же немного дороже. Правда там точно также сломана буква в логотипе, будто это один инструмент... 
И почему-то в гугле на запрос Scandalli Brevetto выдает только клавишные версии, что странно.
А может есть где-то каталог всех инструментов Scandalli чтобы уточнить там?


----------



## fed-alxis (7 Янв 2023)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Вообще играть стоя что то сложное, где нужен расширенный диапазон, весьма проблематично, кмк. Для эстрады и рока в группе может есть смысл электрический роланд посмотреть? Полюбасу надо микрофонную систему вкорячивать внутрь. Я когда играл, на фоне остальных электрогитар и бухальника вообще себя не слышал. Только уперев микрофон в решётку аккордеона и себя слыша через колонки.


Не надо. Знакомый звукореж-баянист сказал проблем нет. Там вешается радиогарнитура на корпус у решетки и все ок) как на духовые. И ушной монитор. Опять же в хардроковых песнях с громкой гитарой баян не нужен.


----------



## fed-alxis (7 Янв 2023)

fed-alxis написал(а):


> Не надо. Знакомый звукореж-баянист сказал проблем нет. Там вешается радиогарнитура на корпус у решетки и все ок) как на духовые. И ушной монитор. Опять же в хардроковых песнях с громкой гитарой баян не нужен.


Электророланд это наверное удобно, но не люблю. Это просто синт в корпусе баяна. И они дороже.


----------



## vyachek (7 Янв 2023)

fed-alxis написал(а):


> Слева вроде как 80. Справа 67.


Даже не знаю что ответить! Это кнопок 67, а нот 41. Первые два ряда дублирующие.


fed-alxis написал(а):


> А может есть где-то каталог всех инструментов Scandalli чтобы уточнить там?


У Юрия (Zet10) спросите - он владелец салона, и точно вам ответит: переделка или нет.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (Понедельник в 09:22)

fed-alxis написал(а):


> Не надо. Знакомый звукореж-баянист сказал проблем нет. Там вешается радиогарнитура на корпус у решетки и все ок) как на духовые. И ушной монитор. Опять же в хардроковых песнях с громкой гитарой баян не нужен.


Здравствуйте. 
Учтите такой момент, что радиомикрфон, подвешенный по предложению Вашего знакомого звукорежиссёра, будет хорошо озвучивать центральную часть диапазона и будет брать хуже крайние части, вверху и внизу диапазона. Поэтому встроенные микрофонные системы обычно делают из 2 капсюлей (микрофонных головок) для гармони, 3-6 для средних и полных инструментов - именно для равномерного снятия звука со всего диапазона. Если Вы планируете играть небольшие фрагменты, вставки или соло в узком диапазоне, то может быть предлагаемое Вашим знакомым звукооператором решение Вас и удовлетворит. 

Ещё совет. Если планируете играть только правой, снимите дома резонаторы левой руки. Облегчите значительно вес и получите возможность сдувать воздух на сжим кластером (ладонью по всем кнопкам). Получится как у Пьяццоллы на банденеоне - он был любитель поиграть на разжим. Технически это оправдано, когда Вы играете стоя и при этом активно двигаетесь (Ваш стиль рок как мне помнится), то игра только на разжим, собирая мех между музыкальными фразами и мотивами с помощью кластера, получается более острой, акцентной, и при этом сильно облегчит Вам жизнь и сэкономит много сил при выступлении. Вместе с этим, если захочется довести длинную фразу на сжим, у Вас по прежнему сохранится такая возможность: просто ничего не нажимайте в левой руке)).
Ну и конечно побольше кварт и квинт в параллельном движении)). Рок это любит
Удачи в выборе и творчестве


----------



## fed-alxis (Понедельник в 19:55)

vyachek написал(а):


> Даже не знаю что ответить! Это кнопок 67, а нот 41. Первые два ряда дублирующие.



Это ясно)


vyachek написал(а):


> У Юрия (Zet10) спросите - он владелец салона, и точно вам ответит: переделка или нет.


Коллега Юрия Андрей сказал что оригинал, но Гугл ничего не нашел... Может как-то можно узнать по серийному номеру что за модель?


----------



## fed-alxis (Понедельник в 19:59)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.
> Учтите такой момент, что радиомикрфон, подвешенный по предложению Вашего знакомого звукорежиссёра, будет хорошо озвучивать центральную часть диапазона и будет брать хуже крайние части, вверху и внизу диапазона. Поэтому встроенные микрофонные системы обычно делают из 2 капсюлей (микрофонных головок) для гармони, 3-6 для средних и полных инструментов - именно для равномерного снятия звука со всего диапазона. Если Вы планируете играть небольшие фрагменты, вставки или соло в узком диапазоне, то может быть предлагаемое Вашим знакомым звукооператором решение Вас и удовлетворит.


Попробуем. Может и систему поставлю.


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Ещё совет. Если планируете играть только правой, снимите дома резонаторы левой руки. Облегчите значительно вес и получите возможность сдувать воздух на сжим кластером (ладонью по всем кнопкам).



Дело хорошее. Спасибо за идею... 


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Получится как у Пьяццоллы на банденеоне - он был любитель поиграть на разжим. Технически это оправдано, когда Вы играете стоя и при этом активно двигаетесь (Ваш стиль рок как мне помнится), то игра только на разжим, собирая мех между музыкальными фразами и мотивами с помощью кластера, получается более острой, акцентной, и при этом сильно облегчит Вам жизнь и сэкономит много сил при выступлении. Вместе с этим, если захочется довести длинную фразу на сжим, у Вас по прежнему сохранится такая возможность: просто ничего не нажимайте в левой руке)).


Пока мало понятного) но запомню


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Ну и конечно побольше кварт и квинт в параллельном движении)). Рок это любит
> Удачи в выборе и творчестве


Спасибо!) Но кварты и квинты оставлю гитаристу - пусть высекает))
Гармошка для мелодии!


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (Понедельник в 21:08)

fed-alxis написал(а):


> Это ясно)
> 
> Коллега Юрия Андрей сказал что оригинал, но Гугл ничего не нашел... Может как-то можно узнать по серийному номеру что за модель?


Так они ж почти все под заказ делаются. Заказываешь размер, голоса, разлив, количество кнопок и клавиш. Поэтому вариантов много. Это не крупносерийный Вальтмейстер.


----------



## fed-alxis (Понедельник в 21:29)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Так они ж почти все под заказ делаются. Заказываешь размер, голоса, разлив, количество кнопок и клавиш. Поэтому вариантов много. Это не крупносерийный Вальтмейстер.


Возможно. Но клавишных находит очень много и все они похожи. Отличаются лишь числом регистров.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (Понедельник в 21:31)

Предположу, что кнопочный с русской раскладкой делался на заказ.


----------



## fed-alxis (Понедельник в 21:34)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Предположу, что кнопочный с русской раскладкой делался на заказ.


Вероятно, у него интересная история. Более того, похоже Scandalli и русскоязычные страны связывает нечто большее, если на их сайте в выборе языка есть только итальянский и русский


----------



## kep (Понедельник в 23:00)

fed-alxis написал(а):


> Вероятно, у него интересная история. Более того, похоже Scandalli и русскоязычные страны связывает нечто большее, если на их сайте в выборе языка есть только итальянский и русский


А выбор английского Вам не виден? Значит, у них так работает логика сайта: смотрит, из какого Вы региона и не показывает лишнего.


----------



## fed-alxis (Вторник в 06:37)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Предположу, что кнопочный с русской раскладкой делался на заказ.


Вероятно, у него интересная история. Более того, похоже Scandalli и русскоязычные страны связывает нечто большее, если на их сайте в выборе языка есть только итальянский и русский


kep написал(а):


> А выбор английского Вам не виден? Значит, у них так работает логика сайта: смотрит, из какого Вы региона и не показывает лишнего.


 почти так. Хорошо. Три языка. Итальянский, английский и русский. Учитывая, что английский - международный и универсальный, не сильно изменилось.


----------



## fed-alxis (Вторник в 19:32)

fed-alxis написал(а):


> Вероятно, у него интересная история. Более того, похоже Scandalli и русскоязычные страны связывает нечто большее, если на их сайте в выборе языка есть только итальянский и русский
> 
> почти так. Хорошо. Три языка. Итальянский, английский и русский. Учитывая, что английский - международный и универсальный, не сильно изменилось.


Всё-таки переделка у мастера у нас в стране. Как я и предполагал.


----------



## tetris (Вторник в 22:16)

Еще раз задам свой скромный вопрос - если клава нравится, то какая разница? А если не нравится, то опять таки, какая разница. Неужели так важно, в какой стране мастер из одних и тех же запчастей собрал одну и ту же клавиатуру?

Впоминается один знакомый чудак, у которого была голубая мечта поехать в Испанию и привезти оттудова гитару. К сожалению, после билетов и отеля, в копилке оставались только пара сотен евро на саму гитару. Вот он и привез из Испании гитару, сделанную на фабрике в Румынии.
Зато мечта сбылась.


----------



## fed-alxis (Среда в 11:44)

tetris написал(а):


> Еще раз задам свой скромный вопрос - если клава нравится, то какая разница? А если не нравится, то опять таки, какая разница. Неужели так важно, в какой стране мастер из одних и тех же запчастей собрал одну и ту же клавиатуру?
> 
> Впоминается один знакомый чудак, у которого была голубая мечта поехать в Испанию и привезти оттудова гитару. К сожалению, после билетов и отеля, в копилке оставались только пара сотен евро на саму гитару. Вот он и привез из Испании гитару, сделанную на фабрике в Румынии.
> Зато мечта сбылась.


Пока не знаю. Посмотрим, как приедет.


----------

